# Amazon through Bolt vs 4k TCL



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Watched an episode of Stargate SG-1 through the Amazon app on the Bolt. Sound was PCM. picture was stretched SD. Next episode was through the Amazon app on the TV. Picture was square like season 2 of sg-1 was AND shockingly clearer and Dolby sound. So...anybody with the option, I would go with the TV app . I could have futzed with the sound and picture but the difference was too large to make a difference. I could look at Netflix and Vudu as well.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

When I play SG-1, season 1, episode 1 on Bolt, I get a 4:3 image. I don't know why you get it stretched. I've tried it on a few different devices and it comes out stereo PCM from all of them. Is your TV's app giving you DD 5.1 for it, or DD+? (l poked around in Amazon and lots of titles are stereo, even some which are recent enough that I'd certainly expect 5.1; lots of other titles are DD+ 5.1.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mattyro7878 said:


> Watched an episode of Stargate SG-1 through the Amazon app on the Bolt. Sound was PCM. picture was stretched SD. Next episode was through the Amazon app on the TV. Picture was square like season 2 of sg-1 was AND shockingly clearer and Dolby sound. So...anybody with the option, I would go with the TV app . I could have futzed with the sound and picture but the difference was too large to make a difference. I could look at Netflix and Vudu as well.


What is your Aspect Correction Mode set to on your Bolt? Make sure it is set to Panel before you play a Amazon video.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I had this a while ago with Amazon or Hulu, but I was able to fix it. Maybe the zoom button did it? Give it a try.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Those earlier seasons of SG-1 were originally in a 4:3 aspect ratio weren't they?


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Do you have flickering on the TCL? I do when turning it on and random times with the TiVo.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

rainwater said:


> What is your Aspect Correction Mode set to on your Bolt? Make sure it is set to Panel before you play a Amazon video.


This is the right answer. Happens with Netflix too.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

sorry i missed all this help. no excuses. anyway the "panel" idea was a big help and yes. i was quite distressed when the flickering started . lower right quadrant on screen ; only from Bolt and sometimes entire bottom half of screen. i flip-flopped the HDMI cable and all is well. flip-flop= switchin input to output and vice versa lastly i got dd+ sound from the TV.


----------



## Suture (Sep 21, 2016)

Some of Amazon's content has always been output strange on my old Premiere. No matter what I selected for aspect ratio, borders, etc. it seemed to have a mind of its own. I stopped buying/purchasing content from Amazon VOD because of it.


----------

